
Show HN: Recipe nutrition calculator focusing on micronutrients - scxyz42
https://www.soupersage.com/recipe-nutrition-calculator
======
egfx
This is neat: I would make it work by letting the user half or quarter the
recipes. Most recipes online are for families and will give skewed results
when parsing them.

~~~
scxyz42
Yea, adjusting the serving size would be nice. Thanks for the feedback!

------
frcrclrbf
This and the other tools on the site are fantastic! I think it would be useful
to fuse a couple of the tools you have into one. For example, in the
nutritional deficiency tool, I am told that I am lacking niacin. I have to
leave the context of that tool to look up which foods contain niacin. However,
you already made another tool that does just this. How about displaying a list
of the top foods containing the deficiencies, with a link to the full results?

~~~
scxyz42
Thank you! The tools are definitely disjoint, stitching some of them together
is a great idea and definitely better usability.

------
metta2uall
Wow, this is incredibly impressive!

Is there somewhere to report bugs and feedback? It's scraped
[https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/seitan-black-bean-
stir-f...](https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/seitan-black-bean-stir-fry)
quite well but a few items like "seitanpieces" and "cornflour" did not get
recognised. Also, increasing the weight of the seitan is not updating the
nutritional values.

~~~
scxyz42
I love bugs! I log on the backend all the ingredients or portions I can't
parse with a high degree of certainty. Every night, there's a cron job that
uses some beefier NLP algorithms to see if we can do better, and recategorizes
the new terms as a recognized entity after it passes some threshold. It should
be able to learn over time.

I was debating over whether or not to fold in that logic on first encounter,
but it's slow and I worry it might affect usability.

Thank you for letting me know about these and your feedback!

------
scxyz42
I had been vegetarian for a number of years, realized quite late that I had
been deficient in Vitamin B12. Also from the Journal of Nutrition
([https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21865568/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21865568/)),
many folks don't get hit their micronutrient goals without fortification and
supplements. Most nutrition calculators focuses on macronutrients or losing
weight. I wanted to create a tool that focuses on micronutrients and eating
healthy.

------
kilroy123
The problem I have is I lived abroad and eat all kinds of foreign foods which
are hard to track. Lot's of stuff I eat I only know the local name and don't
even know how to translate into English.

Makes food tracking very difficult when I eat out and don't eat at home. I use
myfitnesspal simply because they have the biggest database.

IMO any completion to MFP has to some how build up a massive database which is
accurate. Tough nut to crack.

~~~
scxyz42
That makes sense. The site currently uses USDA's open nutritional database,
but it could be supplemented. They do a good job of covering for 95% of
American foods, but definitely lacks globally. The nice perks about the USDA
dataset is that it is more detailed than MFP - many phytonutrients
(carotenoids) and omegas are also tracked. Hopefully I can add those in the
next version.

------
alexozo
It would be amazing to show how much of say Vitamin A comes from each
ingredient, in that progressbar, on hover.

~~~
scxyz42
Makes total sense. Thanks for the feedback!

